

Simple and Easy: a Vocabulary to Describe Software Complexity - hunvreus
http://daemon.co.za/2014/03/simple-and-easy-vocabulary-to-describe-software-complexity

======
AdrianRossouw
These are some notes on Rich Hickey's amazing simple made easy presentation.

I've desperately been needing something to link to when trying to get people
using this vocabulary, but the only options were the hour-long video, or the
slides which lacked a little bit too much context.

This is only some of the most important parts i needed to share in the first
half, there's so much more in there. I highly recommend watching the whole
thing

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

------
lerouxb
My takeaway regarding easy meaning “near” was closer to “you already know
easy” as opposed to having to still learn it. So easy is more like familiar.
Like a programming language, library, framework or style you already know vs
one you haven’t tried out or aren’t experienced in yet.

So "hard" is more like something where you have to put in up-front effort in
to understand and you might have to step out of your comfort zone.

But I guess we're mostly in agreement.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
i updated the language, so that it shows examples of the different senses in
which easy can mean 'near'.

